# you made my day



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I say to someone that "they made my day" and I am glad because of them?

"Sinä teit minun päiväni" (???)


----------



## Hakro

"You made my day" is an English phrase that has no corresponding phrase in any of the languages I know. In Finnish we can say "Pelastit päiväni" (you saved my day) but this is used in a different situation than the English phrase.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Pelastit päiväni!


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> "You made my day" is an English phrase that has no corresponding phrase in any of the languages I know. In Finnish we can say "Pelastit päiväni" (you saved my day) but this is used in a different situation than the English phrase.



What sort of situation could you use "pelastaa (jonkun) päivä" in?


----------



## Hakro

I'd use it in a situation where I've been in a more or less serious trouble with work or other arrangements, I couldn't get forward, and then somebody found a solution, so that what I had done wasn't useless.

As far as I have seen, in English "you made my day" can be said to somebody who has been just friendly.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'd use it in a situation where I've been in a more or less serious trouble with work or other arrangements, I couldn't get forward, and then somebody found a solution, so that what I had done wasn't useless.
> 
> As far as I have seen, in English "you made my day" can be said to somebody who has been just friendly.



True, you can say, "you made my day" if you  were in a bad mood and somone brightened your day up with a friendly remark.

I guess "made my day" has to do with who has most contributed to my good mood during the day, rather than with who has been the most practically helpful during the day. (The two can overlap, of course.)


----------

